# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Φοβία με τα φάρμακα

## novia35

Είναι δυνατόν ένα φάρμακο που το έχεις ξαναπάρει να σου κάνει παρενέργεια;; Είχα κάποια δυσπεψία το πρωϊ και αποφάσισα να πάρω ένα Losec, αυτά τα φάρμακα μου τα είχε δώσει ο γιατρός όταν έπαιρνα ένα δυνατό αντιφλεγμονώδες για τη μέση το καλοκαίρι ώστε να μη με πειράξει στο στομάχι. Πήρα λοιπόν ένα θεωρώντας ότι στη χειρότερη δεν θα μου κάνει τίποτα. Άρχισα να αισθάνομαι λίγο περιέργα, μια αδιαθεσία, μια δυσφορία, άρχισα να ιδρώνω... τελικά έκανα εμετό 3-4 φορές. Δεν ξέρω αν το έβγαλα τελικά γιατί είχε λίγη ώρα. Βέβαια στο μυαλό μου υπήρχε η σκέψη εξαρχής μήπως κάνω βλακεία που το παίρνω κι ας μου το είχε συνταγογραφήσει γιατρός. Λέτε να με πείραξε όντως ή υπέβαλλα τον εαυτό μου;; Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω φοβία με τα φάρμακα, ούτε αυτά που μου γράφουν πολλές φορές δεν παίρνω. Τώρα δεν ξερω γιατί την έκανα αυτή τη βλακεία... Λέτε να πάθω τίποτα;; μήπως να πάω σε κάποιο νοσοκομείο;

----------

